

Luddites Are Almost Always Wrong: Technology Rarely Destroys Jobs - devx
http://www.techdirt.com/blog/innovation/articles/20131001/19110024723/luddites-are-almost-always-wrong-technology-rarely-destroys-jobs.shtml

======
a3voices
Horses used to have jobs, but technology destroyed them.

